# This is me...



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

See that little hole on the side of your laptop? Push one in there & it will get to me!


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

No doubt you share with everyone. One of my GF always has fresh miniature loaves of banana bread on her counter. You visit you leave with one.

And I always had trouble getting those nice slashes in my bread. Good job.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

That is one of my weaknesses, wonderful bread, I can just taste that, beautiful!

By the way, my suggestion for the woman wondering what to try next, maybe she should try making toilet paper. lol

We couldn't make bread right now, no flour to be had anywhere around here, shelves are bare.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

The toilet paper shortage is nuts...I don’t think it freezes well???


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Two Knots said:


> The toilet paper shortage is nuts...I don’t think it freezes well???


:lol: :lol:


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Two Knots said:


> The toilet paper shortage is nuts...I don’t think it freezes well???


I don't have room in my freezer for any . . . .


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

DoomsDave said:


> I don't have room in my freezer for any . . . .


me either, takes up too much room, damn it!


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

*Speaking of Bread . . . *

my wife is on this bread in the oven kick and now she wants
to try to make the dark brown kind found at the Outback SteakHouse.
we ran out of YEAST yesterday. there is NONE to be found in our local stores.
so - what would be the "go to" yeast for oven baked bread that I have
to buy online ??? (I din't know there were so many types).
and no, I'm not gonna start that 100 year old sourdough system.
TIA,
John


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Johnny_inFL said:


> *Speaking of Bread . . . *
> 
> my wife is on this bread in the oven kick and now she wants
> to try to make the dark brown kind found at the Outback SteakHouse.
> ...



Here, it's Fleischmann's or Red Star Active Dry Yeast. There might be fresh yeast near the Butter section.


https://www.thespruceeats.com/outback-bread-recipe-1806087


https://www.thekitchn.com/does-fresh-yeast-make-a-difference-in-breads-lets-try-something-new-217460


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Johnny, I’ve always used Active Dry yeast for bread. Let me know how the Outback bread turns out. We love it. Recently ordered Outback dinner delivered and were disappointed they forgot the bread. (But meal was delicious)


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Two Knots said:


> And the head guy...Todays bread, I made 4 loves , the head guy ate
> one whole loaf with dinner!


I can see why he ate one. They look fabulous!



BigJim said:


> That is one of my weaknesses, wonderful bread, I can just taste that, beautiful!
> By the way, my suggestion for the woman wondering what to try next, maybe she should try making toilet paper. lol
> We couldn't make bread right now, no flour to be had anywhere around here, shelves are bare.


Jim. I coulkd not find any flour or yeast for several weeks, but found some flour and plenty yeast. I never go to Walmart, but was out with my wife and she had to stop for something. I found plenty Fleishmans yeast on the shelf.



Johnny_inFL said:


> *Speaking of Bread . . . *
> my wife is on this bread in the oven kick and now she wants
> to try to make the dark brown kind found at the Outback SteakHouse.
> we ran out of YEAST yesterday. there is NONE to be found in our local stores.
> ...


When I could not find yeast, I went to sourdough starter. I'm still learning and have yet to make my first loaf. But I could have last week.
I forgot the starter was in the oven when I turned it on.
You can have your own starter in 6 days. You better have flour though.
Google sourdough bread.

I'm not 100% sure about Outbacks brown bread, but I think its Pumpernickel. Glad you mention it. I will check on that. I like it too.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

thanks guys !!
I ordered a 5oz pack of active dry yeast off of ebay and also
an 8oz pack of Dutch chocolate cocoa powder - which is one
of the key ingredients in the brown bread.
I was surprised to find several copy-cat recipes on the net for
Outback's bread. I'm really looking forward to trying a batch next week.

thanks again !!

.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

*Outback Steakhouse Brown Bread*

*update:*
not to jack Joann's thread, but, I put together a recipe within
my skill sets from the WWW.
ordered the yeast and cocoa powder off the net.
first batch of bread was a straight out _DISASTER_.
(there is big difference in taste of cocoa between manufacturers).

so, anyway, the second batch was spot on, in my opinion.
I haven't eaten at Outback in almost a year, so, my comparison
taste buds are not to be depended on.
but from what I remember, the taste and texture is extremely close.
here are the pics right out of the oven:

















*and with a little bit of budda (mo budda - mo bedda)*
just a "quick snack" turns into a full blown MEAL.









ohhhhhh my goodness; I am so full - - - time for a NAP !!!

.

.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

*Re: Outback Steakhouse Brown Bread*



Johnny_inFL said:


> *...and with a little bit of budda (mo budda - mo bedda)*
> just a "quick snack" turns into a full blown MEAL.
> 
> View attachment 598321
> ...



You didn't really eat all that butter, did you?


----------



## LS-6 (Nov 26, 2019)

Looks like that bread would be great for italian beefs with au juice. :wink2:


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Outback Steakhouse Brown Bread*



Johnny_inFL said:


> *update:*
> not to jack Joann's thread, but, I put together a recipe within
> my skill sets from the WWW.
> ordered the yeast and cocoa powder off the net.
> ...


Looks great John, I bet it was some kinda good.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

*Update:*

Jim - it was deeeeeeeee licious right of the oven with a little butter.
I read on the web recipe where if it were wrapped tightly in food wrap
and put in a zip-top bag in the freezer, it will keep for 4 months.
well - the recipe that I followed was pretty disappointing.
this morning, I thawed out a small loaf to try for a snack.
warmed under the broiler, a little butter, and it was as chewy as an
old t-shirt. very disappointed.
now - on the hunt as to what would keep it "airy and fluffy " and have 
that fresh texture that we all need. (not like bubblegum).

John

.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Johnny_inFL said:


> *Update:*
> 
> Jim - it was deeeeeeeee licious right of the oven with a little butter.
> I read on the web recipe where if it were wrapped tightly in food wrap
> ...



You could try kneading it less long. You make too much gluten by over-kneading. Gluten holds the air in bread, so is a good thing, but, too much kneading can make it hard.


My mom had a trick you could try - Sprinkle water on the bread then wrap it up with foil, not tight, or bakery paper. Keep it in a 200 degree F oven for a half hour. The steam often will soften bread.


Increasing sugar in a recipe can slow down the gluten formation.


The restaurant may add a chemical that promotes softness.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Increased fat helps, too.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

thanks Nik.
I was using 2tbsp butter vs canola oil.
Mo Budda sounds good to me LOL
will be trying just plain old yeast rolls (dinner rolls) tomorrow.
then that's it - way too much bread in my diet.
prolly whip up a peach cobbler Wed.
(yeah yeah yeah, I know, don't say it).

.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Johnny_inFL said:


> thanks Nik.
> I was using 2tbsp butter vs canola oil.
> Mo Budda sounds good to me LOL
> will be trying just plain old yeast rolls (dinner rolls) tomorrow.
> ...



Look at Two Knots' recipe in post #19 of Startingover's thread. You can see the oil/fat in the fritter(?), from the sour cream, butter & Cheddar Cheese. It shows in the texture. Soft.


https://www.diychatroom.com/f195/corn-dog-688285/index2/#post6167103


----------

